# Hhhmmmm I have an idea!



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like it might be fun!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it sounds like fun!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh I absolutely love doing them!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I started a thread months ago without any reaction.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I started a thread months ago without any reaction.


I would have reacted if I had been a member months ago  sorry I wasn't around. :-(


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I need a few more votes. ALso if you like you can make some class suggestions .


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I've never done this, but I love this idea!


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Dartanion: I too have seen it on other forums. I like it for the most part. I think it could be broken down into breed specific areas for the more confirmation type judgings too, as this forum seems to be really heavy in a huge variety!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Midwest Paint said:


> Dartanion: I too have seen it on other forums. I like it for the most part. I think it could be broken down into breed specific areas for the more confirmation type judgings too, as this forum seems to be really heavy in a huge variety!


So are you thinking something along the lines of:

3yrs & Over Paint Mares(Halter)
Or something more general
Halter: Paint Mares?


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah.. thats what I had in mind.. But I am open as well! LOL! I know different breeds, and breed followers tend to click together when it comes to showing and confirmation issues, LOL! Whats cool about this site, is that there are so many here, and with a huge variety, I think a person could easily get away with breaking into a little more specific "showings".

Whats your thoughts??


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like fun. I've done it before on a Dutch forum. Maybe dressage classes and jumping classes aswell. That you have to send video's in or something?! And the winners of the "champion show" gets something for their horse/pony?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Midwest Paint said:


> Yeah.. thats what I had in mind.. But I am open as well! LOL! I know different breeds, and breed followers tend to click together when it comes to showing and confirmation issues, LOL! Whats cool about this site, is that there are so many here, and with a huge variety, I think a person could easily get away with breaking into a little more specific "showings".
> 
> Whats your thoughts??


hehe that sounds like a good idea to me . I'm going to wait for a few more votes (if there is anyone else who wishes to vote). Then I am sure it wouldn't be a problem adding in some breed specific classes. I'd love to have some real prizes but I can't affored anything right now. What I am thinking is having a show or two to see how many people are interested and if there is a fair amount then I'll offer up some goodies lol.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

You do know this will be a task and then some right? LOL! Keeping your hands full to say the least!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Midwest Paint said:


> You do know this will be a task and then some right? LOL! Keeping your hands full to say the least!


Oh yes, I've held a few before and one champion show took me 5 days to judge and I even recruted some local offical judges to help me! oh hehe I have great fun with them!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*I would love to have an x-mas show so I am going to lower my number of voters to 35 and till I get that number I am going to work on a class list. I'm hoping to add some fun classes such as:*

*Best x-mas picture
BEst decorated Barn*
*Best decorated Stall etc.*

*Hope I can spark some interest *


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Dartanion said:


> *I would love to have an x-mas show so I am going to lower my number of voters to 35 and till I get that number I am going to work on a class list. I'm hoping to add some fun classes such as:*
> 
> *Best x-mas picture*
> *BEst decorated Barn*
> ...


I've started with just Halter, Showmanship, and English. I just finished Hunter Hack and I've got 104 classes :shock:. I'm going to start with the Western classes, if someone would like some jumper or hunter classes added feel free to let me know.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooh ooh! Dooo iiittt! xD

If you haven't already thought of it, a suggestion for a class would be trail. (I'm talking the actual class, not out trail riding.) 

Great idea! I hope you start it soon **** I can't wait


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh goodness - here's a list of classes that I came up off the top of my head. Some will probably need to be divided between styles, like stock horse vs H/J HUS vs others. But here goes nothing

Halter
Performance Halter
Showmanship
Lungeline
HUS
Eq
Hunter Hack
Working Hunter
Eq over fences
Jumping
WP
Horsemanship
Western Riding
Trail (maybe English and Western)
Reining
Heading
Heeling
calf roping
break-away
cutting
barrels
poles
stakes


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

sandsarita said:


> Oh goodness - here's a list of classes that I came up off the top of my head. Some will probably need to be divided between styles, like stock horse vs H/J HUS vs others. But here goes nothing
> 
> *Halter*
> Performance Halter
> ...


*everything I bolded I've got classes for. I'll add in some trail classes and reining as well. I want to add some Gym. classes but do you think they will get any enteres?? I just need about 8 more votes and I am ready to go hehe *


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Just a little up-date I've added in some trail classes and just fun classes such as bearback etc.

*I have 188 classes with over 34 different possible high points. I have APHA high points, AQHA, and Open. *


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I love the idea! Only thing... I live in Australia and have no idea what most of those classes are... We don't have hunters or jumpers, and cause i don't ride western I have never seen HUS, WP, Trail, or showmanship... Here we do things like rider class, hack class, Hunter ( I think it's different to your hunter ) In hand/halter. We have Showjumping and Equitation for jumping. So I would be very confused! Love the idea of adding in barrells/bending, that sort of thing. 

Also, not too many classes that need video, as I know I for one have no idea how to load a video, let alone the time or person to take one! Lol.

But it sounds like a good idea, we did this a lot here when EI had locked down horse movements.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> I love the idea! Only thing... I live in Australia and have no idea what most of those classes are... We don't have hunters or jumpers, and cause i don't ride western I have never seen HUS, WP, Trail, or showmanship... Here we do things like rider class, hack class, Hunter ( I think it's different to your hunter ) In hand/halter. We have Showjumping and Equitation for jumping. So I would be very confused! Love the idea of adding in barrells/bending, that sort of thing.
> 
> .


Hunters is very easy. It's just a picture of you and your horse jumping the height given. However in a hunter class the horse with the most square look to their front legs will have the best chance of winning. I believe a hack class is just like a pleasure class and EQ stands for EQ(Not sure if you knew) and the trail class is just preforming a pattern with some obsticles.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We don't do EQ on the flat though, it's over jumps... Oh and also the heights for the jump classes, would it be too difficult to have a conversion? I have no idea about feet! We measure in Centimetres/metres.

Hack is different to pleasure, cause we have a pleasure class here where you have to ride in a snaffle, one handed, on a loose rein... Whereas hack is ridden in a frame similar to dressage, but a little different.

Wow there are a lot of differences!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> We don't do EQ on the flat though, it's over jumps... Oh and also the heights for the jump classes, would it be too difficult to have a conversion? I have no idea about feet! We measure in Centimetres/metres.
> 
> Hack is different to pleasure, cause we have a pleasure class here where you have to ride in a snaffle, one handed, on a loose rein... Whereas hack is ridden in a frame similar to dressage, but a little different.
> 
> Wow there are a lot of differences!


I'll see what I can do about the conversions for you .

Here ya goto meters)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't think that worked...


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Break down into popular breeds Or into Type of Horse: Stock, Pony or Draft. 

AQHA Geldings
AQHA Mares

APHA Geldings
APHA Mares

Throughbred Geldings
Throughbred Mares

Unregistered Geldings
Unregistered Mares


or


Stock Type Geldings
Stock Type Mares

Pony Geldings
Pony Mares

Draft Geldings
Draft Mares


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> I don't think that worked...


Sorry here ya go

Feet to CM

2ft = 60.96cm
2ft3in = 68.6 cm
2ft6in = 76.2 cm
3ft = 91.44cm


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that this is a great idea. The only down side for me is that now that its winter I can only ride my horse outside in the freezing cold. We also get a ton of snow here so I wont be posting any pictures as I wont be riding that much. But I still think that it is a great idea!!!


----------

